
Some monkeys in Panama may have just stumbled into the Stone Age - codermobile
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2173021-some-monkeys-in-panama-may-have-just-stumbled-into-the-stone-age
======
foolzcrow
They think they discovered a new behavior because it's the first time they saw
the behavior, the arrogance of humans is amazing. Christopher Columbus also
thought he saw it first

